# Finally! A section for proper BMW's



## nutgone (Sep 11, 2009)

So glad to find a section (if only a small bit of a bigger site) that's dedicated to the older BMW's. In my opinion BMW forgot how to make proper cars sometime in the 1990's, along with most other car companies. These modern cars have no soul, & no feeling, you hardly know you're driving them. Anyway, here goes, I'm gona try & post some pics of my new toy. Enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## trivletrav (Jul 13, 2009)

you know i couldn't agree more! 

i think the last proper car they made was the last year they made the E30!

1991 had everything for the 3 series. Stylish, simplicity, coupled with a fast engine and not a lot of bells and whistles. hence, everything a 3 series should be! The 3 series was never meant to have Sat nav, or power seats or that stupid flappy paddle gearbox! What the hell was wrong with a standard transmission?!

I mean the E36 looks like crap and so does the E90 or whatever the hell the current model 3 series is!

good job for coming out and saying that...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

word...could not agree more


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

nutgone said:


> These modern cars have no soul, & no feeling, you hardly know you're driving them.


:jack: we're all brothers (and sisters) here. you need to try an M sometime.


----------



## nutgone (Sep 11, 2009)

Jakked said:


> :jack: we're all brothers (and sisters) here. you need to try an M sometime.


I would love to try an M sometime, preferably a mid 80's m6, my dream car. Too many computers on the latest M series, far too complicated. Just wanna get in it & drive. Each to their own though, I suppose, I'm just looking for some like-minded-ness & fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

nutgone said:


> I would love to try an M sometime, preferably a mid 80's m6, my dream car. *Too many computers on the latest M series, far too complicated*. Just wanna get in it & drive.


all i have is dsc (which I can turn off) and abs :dunno:

but i understand your general point.


----------

